# ''twas the night before the PE exam and all through...



## da_souljah (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys, it's a few hours before the exam. I think all the studying time is just about gone. besides for getting a good nights rest, I think anyone who has taken the exam should chime in and give tips for the test day.

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Relax...it is only a test.

Units, units, units....did i mention pay attention to units?!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 25, 2012)

Units.

Don't get bogged down. Move along quickly and come back if you need to.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 25, 2012)

And be sure to have a beer or 10 afterward.


----------



## mevans154 (Oct 25, 2012)

When in doubt...Pick answer "C".

Good Luck!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 25, 2012)

Good luck everyone!!

Remember, no matter what happens during the sun will still rise on Saturday.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 25, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> And be sure to have a beer or 10 afterward.


Don't listen to this guy.

10 isn't enough.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Oct 25, 2012)

Answer C is not a good aproach. Just make a good judgement. Tips...Regarding NEC questions some time these take more than 2 min to find..if you cant find leave alone and continue with the other questions...then at the end answer them...use tabs...table of contents and the index behind the book

(null)


----------



## ventilator (Oct 25, 2012)

Group all of you NEC questions into one run through that way you don't have to keep going back to your code book and waste time getting in out and putting it away.

Don't let yourself get worked up over one problem, remember there are 80 so if there are a few you are clueless about its not the end of the world, everyone else in the room is feeling the same way about some of their problems.

Don't fall into the trap of 'I know I have an example of that somewhere in my 10+ reference materials" and spend a lot of time searching, save the searching till the last bit once you have answered all of the questions you know how to do.

Bring a cart/suitcase for your materials if you have more than a book or two, I was very surprised by how far of a walk it was to the testing room and my arms were tired from carrying 25lbs of books thrown into a box.

Finally relax, don't let all of the people after the test talking about how they aced it and it was so easy get to you, I'm convinced 98% of them are full of crap. If you studied hard then you should be fine.

Best of luck to all tanking it, hope this helps a little.


----------



## ventilator (Oct 25, 2012)

ventilator said:


> Group all of you NEC questions into one run through that way you don't have to keep going back to your code book and waste time getting in out and putting it away.
> 
> Don't let yourself get worked up over one problem, remember there are 80 so if there are a few you are clueless about its not the end of the world, everyone else in the room is feeling the same way about some of their problems.
> 
> ...


Woops, I did not me tanking it, i meant taking it. I'm sure you'll all be fine


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Some good tips in addition to what others have said. Stay focused, and just work the exam like you've been doing on all these LOADS of practice problems. It helps to circle or underline what the problem is asking so you know EXACTLY what to do. Often times only part of the problem is read and we assume we already know what is being asked. And you better believe that wrong answer will be one of the choices. Get all your things together tonight so you don't have any hang-ups in the morning. Wake up EARLY, and get to the test site EARLY! And make sure to take tonight off and give your head a rest. If you haven't learned it by now, cramming it in tonight isn't going to help you. Good luck test-takers! :thumbs:


----------



## Silkworm (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, good luck to everyone! Thanks to all the contributors on this board. I'm now thinking more about the after test beverages then the exam itself


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Lielec11 (Oct 25, 2012)

Silkworm said:


> Yes, good luck to everyone! Thanks to all the contributors on this board. I'm now thinking more about the after test beverages then the exam itself


I second that, looking forward to confidently (hopefully) walking out of the exam tomorrow, taking a nap and then getting bombed!


----------



## ruffryder (Oct 25, 2012)

I am looking forward to going home and then spending the weekend with the family, not worrying about studying.

The 2 months to find out if I passed are going to be hard. Maybe it will be a sort of Christmas present. I hope I don't get coal! lol


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 25, 2012)

ruffryder said:


> I am looking forward to going home and then spending the weekend with the family, not worrying about studying.
> 
> The 2 months to find out if I passed are going to be hard. Maybe it will be a sort of Christmas present. I hope I don't get coal! lol


Just don't go crazy trying to figure a cut score or justifying that it shouldn't take as long as it does and you will be fine!


----------



## ruffryder (Oct 25, 2012)

What is a cut score?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 25, 2012)

don't worry about it


----------



## qkassidyw (Oct 25, 2012)

I am flying out to Cabo the next day, all inclusive resort to relax for a week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> don't worry about it


This!


----------



## Lielec11 (Oct 25, 2012)

qkassidyw said:


> I am flying out to Cabo the next day, all inclusive resort to relax for a week.


PAck me in your suitcase!


----------



## zeba (Nov 1, 2012)

I need 2 vacations.


----------

